# Faire Fonctionner Python 3.4 avec Spyder



## jowe_19 (9 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'espère qu'il y'a des spécialistes de Python ici qui pourront peut-être m'aider. 
J'ai installé les deux dernières versions de Python (2.7.9 et 3.4.3) et les versions de l'iDLE Spyder associées. J'ai vraiment besoin de Spyder, qui a des outils pratiques pour utiliser Python avec des Mathématiques.  
La version 2.7 fonctionne parfaitement. 
Par contre sur la version 3.4, j'ai le message "Connecting to kernel" qui s'affiche dans la console iPython de Spyder. Et pour virer ce message il me propose de lui fournir un fichier ".json". Quésako ??!

Merci d'avance. 
Je précise que la version par défaut de Python est la 2.7


----------



## Mboum (9 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

suivez juste les instructions : si vous êtes en ``local c'est-à-dire un environnement confiné à votre ordinateur utilisé:

```
ipython "nom de lapp" --existing "le kernel par default json"
```

Si vous êtes en environnement distribué ; c'est-à-dire que vous travaillez collectivement, vous devez créer un ``kernel pour votre ``network et seul vous savez quels sont les ``ports utilisables  et disponibles* et l'adresse de la ``machine qui, par exemple, sert au ``processing ; *sécurité et cetera.

http://andrew.gibiansky.com/blog/ipython/ipython-kernels/


----------



## jowe_19 (10 Mars 2015)

Merci pour la réponse. 

Je suis dans le premier cas. La commande à rentrer est donc :
ipython Spyder --existing "le kernel par default json"

Mais je dois remplacer "le kernel par default json" par quoi ?


----------

